# Lighting 150G



## volsmzp1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Just getting back in the hobby after 10 years. Obvisouly, things have changed a lot. I just bought a 150G tank and am seeking information on what type/how much lighting I need. 

After some research, I think I want to go with LEDs, so any help on how many, best place to buy (if online), etc..would be helpful. 

Also, if anyone has found any great online sites for supplies, please let send me the link!

Thanks!


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

You'll have to tell us what you plan on puttin in it. If its just fish, probably about 30-36 over your tank. If you do planted, triple that. If its a saltwater reef, quadruple that. If its deeper than 20inches, then for a planted, do 4x, if reef then 5x. I got mine from reefledlights.com. there's another chinese company that sells them for cheaper. email [email protected] for information. you may be able to check at your LFS also. Other people will give you more choices too.


----------

